# Cobia Crew Needed - Destin/FWB



## atlantacapt

Guys/Gals -

We upgraded our boat after last season and are going to be cobia fishing every day in April. Boat is a 35 Egg Harbor, running Yanmars with full tower and controls. We have a lot of experience, but also some crew who work weekdays!! We plan to fish the two monthlong Destin tourneys and a handful of weekend tourneys for which we have a fairly full crew. However, select days during the week, we will have some room and so are looking for folks to go those days (and maybe also fill in on weekends if necessary). 

Ideally folks will be experienced at the cobia game, and thus be able to help sight, hook, fight and gaff fish. Don't shy away from contacting us if not as experienced, however we will usually have the guys with a trained eyes spending more time in the tower. We run out of Destin...post or IM me here if interested in connecting for cobia or for the summer offshore trips.

Here are a couple of pictures of boat:

Cameron


----------



## MoganMan

That's a beast of a boat, best of luck to you guys for this coming cobia season, I expect to see some great reports!


----------



## B-4 Reel

I would like to throw my name in the hat. I've been cobia fishing for more than 20 years. Started fishing on a boat for them in 95. The last several years I've been fishing with Mr. Frank on the 33' Celtic out of Day Break Marina in Pensacola until last year. He sold the boat and got into flying. Don't ask me why because I think his cheese slid off his cracker. Have good eyes and spot them pretty good. I'm good on the rod, can gaff, and a team player. I know what it takes to keep up a boat, so I know the day isn't done until the boat and the fish are cleaned. Let me know and thanks for looking.

Shane


----------



## ironman172

can't go wrong with Mr Shane (B-4 Reel) you won't be disappointed


----------



## B-4 Reel

Thanks Bill for the endorsement.


----------



## Woody45

Cameron,
I would like to throw my name in the hat as well. I have only been cobia fishing for 5 years, but have the eyes to spot them for sure. Biggest one to date is an 85lb. I was trying to get a tower built for my boat, but my welder is slow rolling me and not sure if I will get my tower this season, so I don't plan on doing much Cobia fishing from my boat. I too don't have any problem cleaning fish or the boat, as a boat owner I know the importance of keeping the boat and equipment clean and serviceable. If interested please call me at 850-582-4964 Woody Destin, Florida.


----------



## fairpoint

Pm sent...Plz call me 8508987250....Allan
Sweet Ride BTW.....


----------



## Downtime2

Can I tag along? I can eat, fart and belch better than most.....LOL


----------



## atlantacapt

Wade - you know your always welcome...we are COBIA fishing however...I don't want yo looking backwards into the ghost spread behind the boat looking for pointy headed fish!:thumbsup:


----------



## kiefersdad

*Cobia Fishing*

Hello, I can help out on deck and clean fish, cut bait, catch bait, use a net or make a net and repair them. I have years of experience offshore in New England lobstering but none on cobia. Always willing to learn and help out before you ask. thanks, Mike 803 860 1219


----------



## Waldo68

Capt - I am too new to send an PM but very interested. I fish for them out of Virginia Beach and I would like to think I have pretty good eyes. I will be around all of April for training and should have some days free. Please call or text 240-462-2311. Thanks!

Waldo


----------



## a387673

I think I got the PM to go through. In Destin next week. Certified fish terrorist.

Ken


----------

